# Going overseas with Industrial electrician experience



## Wire Tags (May 11, 2016)

Its common knowledge that overseas countries have more factories so if you were looking to become a small industrial electrical contractor would it be wise to head overseas?
Or is there still a high demand for small industrial electrical contractors in North America?


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

There aren't many ; or maybe any ; overseas countries that accept Canadian qualifications without you taking various courses and examinations....the reciprocal to any overseas electrician wanting to be an electrical contractor here .
If you took your electrical apprenticeship in Europe it is a bit easier to transition to many other countries as the regs and electrical equipment are very similar....but it still isn't an easy walk into becoming a licensed contractor even then.
Maybe a high demand for electricians in the cannabis industry soon !


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

scotch said:


> There aren't many ; or maybe any ; overseas countries that accept Canadian qualifications without you taking various courses and examinations....the reciprocal to any overseas electrician wanting to be an electrical contractor here .
> If you took your electrical apprenticeship in Europe it is a bit easier to transition to many other countries as the regs and electrical equipment are very similar....but it still isn't an easy walk into becoming a licensed contractor even then.
> Maybe a high demand for electricians in the cannabis industry soon !


Even if there was a demand, the op is stuck because he's not NEC or British Standard certified.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Trying to work overseas would be a nightmare for this old guy. The different wire color standards the IEC umm, stuff, and language barrier would be formidable. 
The real problems would be a completely new set of business laws to abide by and the fact you are a foreign national without citizenship and the rights and privileges.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You're going to need to identify a country where 

* manufacturing is thriving 
* small electrical contractors are making money - more money than small electrical contractors where ever you already happen to be 
* government is open to foreigners immigrating in to start small electrical contracting companies 
* you can meet licensing requirements

If you ever get there, there's going to be a really cool old man greeting you in a white suit, see if you can get him to say "Chrysler Cordoba with real Corinthian leather" and post video for us.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Where is "overseas"?


----------



## Wire Tags (May 11, 2016)

Asia? middle east? Africa?

For example Africa, I would think that they would welcome Canadian industrial electricians would open arms due to the fact that most countries in Africa their electrical standards are not any where near north American standards?



99cents said:


> Where is "overseas"?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wire Tags said:


> Asia? middle east? Africa?
> 
> For example Africa, I would think that they would welcome Canadian industrial electricians would open arms due to the fact that most countries in Africa their electrical standards are not any where near north American standards?


Now you're just ****ing with us.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

splatz said:


> Now you're just ****ing with us.


OP was an apprentice in 2016. I think he's a fry short of a happy meal. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it might be easier to sign on with a American company that has operations overseas rather than going somewhere and trying from scratch.
Look at drilling , mining , refining , chemical process just about anyone in the energy or resource recovery business.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Wire Tags said:


> Asia? middle east? Africa?
> 
> For example Africa, I would think that they would welcome Canadian industrial electricians would open arms due to the fact that most countries in Africa their electrical standards are not any where near north American standards?




I mostly agree with you for probabilities sake but by what evidence or experience are you saying it’s a fact that most countries in Africa have lesser standards than NA?

Along those lines I would suggest going there to be a contractor might be a bad idea. Low standards/oversight means every Joe Plumber with a set of ***** and no meter is going to be your competition. You can’t beat their prices unless living in a tin shack with no running water is your goal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Wire Tags said:


> Asia? middle east? Africa?
> 
> For example Africa, I would think that they would welcome Canadian industrial electricians would open arms due to the fact that most countries in Africa their electrical standards are not any where near north American standards?


Africa can be a great place to work for a large company. They pay the bribes to get you into the country. They keep you in a fenced compound at night, They always have a local guide to make sure you do not get lost or in trouble and they pay the bribes to get you out of the country. (any trouble you do get into can be settled with dollars). Its a little unfair to say bribes as its basically the way things are done so they do not consider it bad. A bit like tipping a waitress is technically a bribe in the hope for good service. 

Middle east is a lot more fun with less tipping but they tend to have someone glued to your side to make sure you do not say some dumb crap and get yourself in real big trouble. 

Asia i have no idea as ive never meet or spoke to anyone that has gone working in that direction.

I have a full EU passport and technically i can go to work in just about any country with out a bunch of hassle but i would find it hard to beat the US/Canada for ease of access to high paying work in the electrical field. Now if i wanted to travel then working for a large company would be my best option. 


Now for ****s and giggle i would love to work as a electrician in India.


----------

